# Angeln im Donau Delta



## Rene_Harburg (3. November 2012)

Hallo Boardies, hier mal mein Bericht von 2011 wo ich mehrmals im Donau Delta fischen war.
Ich war insgesamt ein Jahr in Rumänien und habe ca 10-12 Tage im Delta verbracht. Stets begleitet von einheimischen die im Delta Leben und dort FeWo oder Fischercamps betreiben.

Ich habe Ausflüge im Frühjahr,Sommer und Herbst ins Delta unternommen. Hier mal die einzelnen ausfahrten.

Frühjahr,erste Ausfahrt ins Delta:
- Als Fahrzeug hatte ich einen nagelneuen Pick Up und ein Geschäftspartner meinte er wüsste ne Strecke wo wir tief ins Delta rein geraten würden (wenn nicht gerade alles überflutet ist)... Also mitten in der nacht losgerauscht,vorbei an Zigeunerdörfern und Überresten von Militärstützpunkten aus der Kommunistischen Zeit hörte nach etwa 2,5 std fahrt die Straße auf und es ging auf einen Waldweg. Es war weiterhin dunkel also einfach mal auf Verdacht hinein ins Vergnügen  Die ersten 30km waren OK und wir konnten mit 30-40 km/h durchbrettern, doch dann wurde es zunehmend sumpfiger und ich bekam das erste mal Wasser zu Gesicht. Die Straße war wie ein Damm aufgebaut nur das der Fluss auf der linken Seite bis auf 20cm an diesen Damm heran reichte und auf der rechten seite es ca 5m abwärts in Dornenbüsche und Streucher ging... Zwischenzeitlich Trennten uns nur vereinzelte Bäume von dem Fluss, wären die nicht da gewesen hätte ich die Kurve nicht gesehen und wäre so in den Fluss gebrettert da wir mittlerweile in 15cm tiefen wasser unterwegs waren. Nach 30min wo mir der Schweiß nur so die Kimme herunterlief bekamen wir wieder "festen" Boden unter die Reifen jedoch war dieser track wohl seid letztem Sommer nicht mehr befahren worden... Also ab durchs gestrüpp (umdrehen geht bei ner Straßenbreite von 2,5-3m eh nicht) knnnaaaaarrrtsch ziehen die Äste der Sträucher an dem Lack des Wagens, mir stellen sich die Haare auf aber ich bin in Abenteuerlust und habe wieder richtig Spass da wir teils in großer Schräglage fahren oder Brüche in der Strasse überqueren die für mich eine echte Herausforderung darstelleten. Nachdem wir einige male fest saßen uns jedoch mit der winde befreien konnten wurde es langsam hell und wir waren mitten im Delta. Erstmal war ich voll von den Socken,überall kleine Flüsse und Seen, teilweise beide Seiten der Straße und dann die Eisvögel im Morgentau. Schon Geil!
Der Rest der Fahrt verlief unspektakulär und als wir schließlich ankamen sah ich mich an einer Flussgabelung mit viel Platz, große moderne Lichtmasten standen hier (aus welchem Grund auch immer) und beleuchteten unseren Platz.
Zwei Ruten raus, eine mit nem Handgroßen Köfi und die andere mit Mais. Die Bissanzeiger scharf geschaltet und los mit der Spinnrute. Schnell hatte ich Probleme mit der sehr starken Strömung,150gr war mein schwerstes Blei und das blieb nicht liegen... Also die Strömungskanten angeworfen und gegen Vormittag das erste mal peep peep peep, Stille... Ich den Anhieb durchgebracht da ich dachte es wäre eh nur Treibgut aber schnell war mir klar das der erste Räuber meinen Köfi gepackt hatte. Ein Wolgazander von ca 45cm saß am hinteren Drilling. Neu beködert und raus damit. Zwischendurch habe ich ein paar gute Barsche und kleine Hechte bis 40 cm auf den 6cm kopyto gefangen. Als zu Mittag aber immernoch nichts ging wechselte ich die Taktik und statt Köfi kam nun ein Bündel aus Delta Würmern dran (weiß nicht wie die richtig heißen,größer als Tauis und Pechschwarz). Nachdem die Rute ca 1 std im Wasser war gabs auch nen super Run, angeschlagen aber es war klar das am anderen Ende der Leine nichts begeisterndes hängt... Ein Wels von knapp 50 cm hatte sich den Wurm schmecken lassen. Also schlussfolgerte ich das ich größere Köder anbieten muss und wechselte auf eine Kombi mit diesen schwarzen Würmern und der ekligsten Kreatur überhaupt 
die Maulwurfsgrille. 5-8cm groß bewaffnet mit scherenhänden und einem Panzer aus Stahl... Soll aber nen Top Köder auf Wels sein... Eine Grille und drei Würmer an den Drilling und dann direkt an einem abgebrochenem Ufer angeboten. Am Ende des tages hatte sich jedoch nichts weiter getan und das Ergebnis waren viele Fische jedoch nur klein/kleinst Fische. Dabei waren Hecht,Wolgazander,Barsch,Karauschen ohne Ende,Karpfen und Wels. Mein Kollege fischte gezielt auf Karpfen bekam aber viele Karauschen und nur zwei mini Karpfen. Achja als Köder wird mais oder mamaliga verwendet. Mamaliga mit Flavours funktioniert auch in Deutschland ausgezeichnet und ist ein TOP Köder für sehr kleines Geld! Unbedingt mal Googlen Freunde!
Also alles zusammen gepackt und den gleichen beschwerlichen Weg zurück. Wir erreichten den "guten" Waldweg noch im Licht der Dämmerung also war es dieses mal einfacher als auf dem Hinweg.

Es folgten noch zwei drei dieser Touren mit dem PKW im Frühjahr, die ergebnisse alle etwa gleich. Größte Fische: Karausche gut 45cm, Hecht ca 70, Barsch knapp unter 40,Karpfen ca 20 pfund


----------



## Rene_Harburg (3. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Donau Delta*

Die nächsten Trips fanden im Sommer statt, dieses mal mit dem Boot was um einiges angenehmer war. Die Einheimischen mit denen ich fischen war gehörten zu den besser verdienenden der Region und so bretterten wir mit nem Bayliner durchs Delta. In Sulina gibt es ein Anglercamp was keine Wünsche offen lässt, der Besitzer macht keinen hehl daraus das er das nötige Kleingeld mit Zigarettenschmuggel zum Ende der Kommunistischen Zeit gemacht hat. So ist das halt da unten... Dort hatten wir erste Klasse Essen und sind von dem Camp aus ins Delta auf Hecht und Zander gestartet. Wie haben täglich mit 3-4 Leuten an Board ca 30-35 Hechte gefangen. Davon war aber kaum ein Esox über 60cm. Obwohl diese Leute nicht auf den Verzehr angewiesen waren (wie zb. viele Lipwaner im Delta) wurde alles abgeschlagen und mich hat man ausgelacht das ich Fische zurück setze! Abgeschlagen ist auch das falsche Wort, die Fische wurden lebendig in die Boxen geworfen und sind dann elendig verreckt. Ätzend sowas jedoch ist das gang und gebe, ich werde daran auch nichts ändern. Nachdem wir einige male draussen waren und schöne Barsche und die besagten kleinen Hechte gefangen hatten gings dann nach 3 Tagen zurück. 
Nebenbei bemerkt, es gibt keinen einzigen Platz im Delta wo nicht Plastikflaschen und Müll rumfliegt, Bauruinen und Militärhinterlassenschaften stehen oder Fischernetze gespannt sind... Auch wilde Hunde ziehen überall im Delta umher und vertreiben langsam die Koyoten. Wir konnten einige Pelikanschwärme beobachten und auch sonst eine schöne Natur bestaunen. Es schippern im Sommer aber unzählbar viele Touristendampfer durchs Delta und selbst in den abgelegensten Regionen die nur durch mehrstündige Bootsfahrt oder Helikopterflug erreichbar sind findet man Luxusresorts mit Pools und allem erdenklichen komfort. Es gibt einfach zu viele Reiche und Einflussreiche Leute dort. 
Schilder auf denen steht "Nature protective area,hunting and fishing prohibited" und mit einer Strafe bis 5000€ drohen werden als Rutenhalter benutzt und gänzlich ignoriert. Als uns das Militär/Zoll (wer auch immer die bewaffneten Leute waren) anhielt und ziemlich motzig waren sagten die Rumänen an Board sie sollen mal runter kommen, es gab einen Handschlag und dann wurde gemeinsam Suika (selbstgebrannter Pflaumenschnaps) getrunken !!!! 
Einfach unglaublich was da abgeht, Korruption ist an der Tagesordnung !! 
Rumänien liegt auf dem internationlem Korruptionsindex auf Platz 69, hinter Ländern wie Ruanda oder Botswana....

Des weiteren fischten wir im Sommer in den verzweigten Flüssen nahe dem schwarzen Meer zwischen Constanta und Tulcea. Dieses Gebiet ist dank den USA mit modernster Kamera und GPS technik von den Zöllnern überwacht da viele illegale Einwanderer einst diese Route als Eintritt in die EU nutzten. Nach 60 min vollgas mit dem Pick Up am Strand und jeder Menge Spaß im bühligem Sand kommt man dann an einen Militächeckpoint wo direkt zwei Quads mit bewaffneten Leuten auf uns zu brausten. Einer der Angler im Auto war jedoch eine wichtige Person der zweitgrößten Stadt Rumäniens. Nach 2 min Smalltalk und kontrolle der Pässe ließ man uns passieren und wir waren nun im Grenzgebiet. Da hier nicht viele Leute hinkommen war die Landschaft wunderbar. Wir überquerten Brücken bei denen die hälfte des Bodens fehlte und man auf den Stahlträgern rangieren musste! Action :m
Auch hier fingen wir tolle Barsche und kleine bis mittlere Hechte.
Wer selbst ins Delta will der sollte sich nach Erfahrungen mit Guides erkundigen und sehr vorsichtig sein. Allzu oft ist Geld und Angelausrüstung futsch und man wartet unter umständen Tagelang bis ein Boot einen findet und zurück in die Stadt bringt !!!
Weitere Angelabenteuer:
-Einst sind wir auf einem Sonntag zu einer großen Fischfarm gefahren wo Karpfen und Karauschen gezüchtet werden. Natürlich war das Tor geschloßen und niemand ausser dem Sicherheitsmann am arbeiten. Der ließ uns nach einem trinkgeld von umgerechnet 20€ auf das riesige Gelände und wir setzten uns an einen der großen Teiche. Karauschen, allesamt 30cm und größer und Karpfen um die 3-5 kg bissen wie verrückt und an der leichten Rute machte es wahnsinnig Spaß. Zudem hatten wir ein feines Abendessen zusammen.
-Da ich auch abends mal nach Feierabend für ne Stunde spinnfischen wollte (mit Aussicht auf Erfolg9 hörte ich mich um. "freie" Gewässer sind allesamt überfischt... Bis ich den Tip bekam das ein Karpfenzüchter seine Anlage nahe einer raffinerie hat und dort einen C&R See betreibt.
Ein abgefahrener Kerl sag ich euch... Perfektes Englisch und einen Doktortitel in Fisch biologie oder sowas den er in österreich gemacht hatte. Der Dreck war schon in seine haut eingewachsen da er auf seiner Fischfarm 24std lebte. Nur am Samstag wechselte er sich mit seinem ü 80 jährigem Vater ab um seine familie zu besuchen. Ein kleiner Flussabschnitt war sein eigen wo er einige Hälterbecken mit rund 100.000 karpfen bis 3kg aufzog. Der größte teil des gewässers war jedoch frei von Hälterungen und dort hat er einfach alles besetzt, vom hecht,Forelle,Wels alles rein |kopfkrat
Dort war ich einige male und konnte schöne Hechte fangen sowie karpfen ohne ende. 20 Karpfen die Stunde waren kein Thema und auch einige wenige Wasserschweine um die 30 Pfund tümmelten sich hier. 
Von dem See sah man die Züge mit den Tankwaggons die raffinerie verlassen. Auf den Waggons stehen Männer mit Motorradhelm,schwarz gekleidet,schussfeste Weste und Maschinengewehr in der Hand. Auf jedem zweiten Waggon bei voller Fahrt!


----------



## Rene_Harburg (3. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Donau Delta*

Im späten herbst sind wir erneut ins Delta und in ein anderes Angelcamp mit dem Boot. Wir sind nachts gefahren und mit einer Taschenlampe durch die schmalen Flüsse des Delta wo überall Bäume und herrenlose "Schiffe" umhertreiben... Auf dieser Tour hatte sich schon eine Eisdecke auf den Strömungsärmeren Bereichen gebildet. Das interessierte unserern Bootsfahrer jedoch wenig und er ist mit seinem Bayliner mit voll stoff auf die Eisdecke so das die Eisschollen nur so um uns flogen und es ein Riesen Lärm gab... Wir fischten auf Hecht und fingen weniger als im Sommer, dafür aber etwas größere Fische. Was mit den Fischen passierte könnt ihr euch denken...
Es gilt dort der Hecht kaviar als Delikatesse und ich muss sagen es schmeckt ausgezeichnet. Die Fischeier entfernen und NICHT abwaschen. eine Prise Salz und einen Spritzer Zitronen drauf. Dann eine Nacht in den Kühlschrank. Danach mit einer Gabel Zerschlagen und tropfenweise Oliuvenöl hinzugeben. So ensteht eine Art mayonaise bei der aber noch ganze Eier erhalten bleiben sollten. Auf selbstgebackenem Brot ein Genuss!

Mein Fazit zum Donau Delta und Rumänien:
Ich war beruflich dort unten und konnte so sehr viel erleben, die großen Fische blieben aus und auch die Natur ist weniger Atemberaubend als man sich vorstellen mag.
Korruption,Lug und Betrug an jeder Ecke wovor man sich wahren sollte.
Freiwillig würde ich nicht zurück, zuviel ******** gesehen. (ZigeunerClans,Armut,Menschenhandel etc.)
Wer einen Angelurlaub nach Rumänien plant sollte an den Sarulesti Stausee fahren. Dort gibt es Karpfen und Zander in unbeschreiblichen Mengen und Größen. Dieser See ist in Privatbesitz und es ist C&R Pflicht. Auch die Meisterschaften im karpfenanglen wurden dort schon ausgetragen.
Ansonsten fängt man in RU hauptsächlich Schwarzmundgrundeln und kleine Fische. Es gibt kapitale, keine Frage. Nur sind diese bei den enormen Wasserflächen schwer zu finden und wohl kaum in großer Zahl vorhanden.

Noch eine geschichte zum Welsangeln im Delta:
Einheimische nutzen zwei Methoden:
1. - ein totes tier / fisch wird mit selbstgeschmiedeten Haken an einem Stahlseil befestigt was an einem Baum angebunden wird und jeden tag wird nachgeschaut...
2. Es wird über mehrere Tage an einem vermutetem Hot Spot mit Kiloweise mamaliga angefüttert. Wenn sich die einwohner sicher sind das ein Wels am Spot ist werden einige Töpfe Mamaliga aufgekocht und die ganzen Brocken ins Wasser geworfen. Die aussenhülle erstarrt sobald es ins Wasser fällt, im inneren ist es aber für einige Zeit noch Kochend heiss. Frisst der Wels eine Solche portion "verbrennt" er sich den Magen und schwimmt wenige Minuten später sterbend an der oberfläche... 
Klingtn Unglaublich ist aber tatsächlich so.


----------



## siluro 1211 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Donau Delta*

Hallo Rene,

danke für diesen Bericht#6. Interessant was da so abgeht......!


----------



## Rene_Harburg (5. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Donau Delta*

Ich will nicht alles schlecht reden und bestimmt sind bei längeren und gezielten Ansitzen bessere Fänge möglich. grundsätzich ist das Fischen jedoch nicht einfach dort und zu den Problemen dort unten sei gesagt das die Gegend Rund ums Delta als die Ärmste des Landes gilt. Zudem die Grenznähe zur Ukraine,unweit Moldavien etc. 
Wenn man bedenkt das der Durschnittslohn ausserhalb Bukarest bei unter 300€ im Monat für 45std + liegt und die Lebenshaltungskosten ca 60-70% vom deutschen niveau sind (Benzin zB selber Preis) dann ist es nachvollziehbar das die Leute sich etwas dazu verdienen müssen.
Ein Dorfsheriff zum Beispiel muss für seine Uniform 3 Monatsgehälter bezahlen ?! Bei dem Lohn ist klar das es dazu führt das er seine "Kompetenzen" überschreitet.
Achja letzter Winter dort waren es bis zu -30 C. Ich selbst war 4 Tage eingeschneit (6m Schnee) und habe die ganze Zeit im Auto verbracht bis alte Sowjet panzer und Schneefräsen uns rausholen konnten. Das hat sich nicht etwa im Delta zugespielt sondern auf einer vielbefahrenen Strasse. Rumänien hat zwei Autobahnen, beide waren über Wochen gesperrt. Etliche leute sind erfroren...


----------



## jannickb (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Donau Delta*

oh jetzt hab ich n bisschen angst, aber als biologe kann ich das nich so stehen lassen...maulwurfsgrillen haben keine scheren und auch nur ein exoskelett aus chitin^^
bitte nich dran stören, nur falls das irgendwer echt geglaubt haben sollte mit dem stahl


----------



## Skrxnch (9. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Donau Delta*

Sehr schöner Bericht, weckt sowohl positive als auch negative Erinnerungen!#h


----------



## daci7 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Donau Delta*

Danke für den Bericht!
Hast du eventuell auch ein paar Fotos, dann kann man sich das immer noch ein wenig besser vorstellen


----------

